# Rainbow Ribbon and Psychadelic.



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

After being on a several month hiatus.. I went full boar with my color fettish. Lol
Friend pulled me back into soaping asking for and Autism soap donation, and rainbow colors are perfect.
We are going with the ribbon white one but I'll redo for her with a proper red.
The other one has brownish.. That was my purple.  I wanted to CPOP and get it back but it was too loose a batch to risk.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

Ribbon scented with my version of rainbow sherbet.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the ribbon white one. They look fantastic


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd say you haven't lost your knack!  That ribbon soap is dainty and festive all in one!  Hard to see how the next one could get any better.

The top soap, was that the source of your ribbons?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the heck out of both of  those. As the Mum of 2 with ASD I take my invisible hat off to you. Beautiful soaps and beautiful idea. :clap:


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 3, 2014)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## Em522 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous ribbons!


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the ribbon and white soap.


----------



## osso (Feb 3, 2014)

The ribbon is fabulous!


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2014)

They're both beautiful but that ribbon one takes the cake.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks all!.. the ribbon really is what I wanted, I'm pretty please with it.
And yes.. that crazy colorful one is what I used. I had a piece that had nice rainbow colors in order so I did ribbons from that. Up close you can see the rainbow color in some of the curls on the soap.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, those are stunning!  How do you put the ribbons in without getting air bubbles all around them?


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Feb 3, 2014)

I've never seen the ribbon type before, I absolutely love it! They're both great, I love the brilliant colors


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 4, 2014)

I actually do have 2 bars with small pockets. 
I put them in first and fill and layer. Pounding a little to get the soap throughout but not too much to make the curls fall. Didn't do enough and got two holes but it's ok. Add character right?


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 4, 2014)

You put them in first!  I never would have expected that.  I really want to try something like this soon, with my less exciting colors I hope it will be even half this beautiful.


----------



## Lin (Feb 4, 2014)

How did you make the first rainbow one? What type of techniques?


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 4, 2014)

Started as a free pour down the middle.. Forget the 'official' name. Most use blocks but I just free pour. 
I didn't move fast enough and ended up with on of my Picasso splatters. I basically swirled lightly what I had done, mixed colors up as I went on and just dripped and splattered them all over. Lol
I swirl here and there then continue until I'm happy with it. 
Usually ends up pretty nice for a mess up technique.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Feb 4, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> Started as a free pour down the middle.. Forget the 'official' name. Most use blocks but I just free pour.


 
It sounds like a column pour, but without the column.  I've always wanted to try that!  (... adding to my ever-expanding soaping to-do list ...)

Both of the soaps are absolutely stunning.  Love them!    Are they both scented the same?


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 4, 2014)

They're both beautiful, but I especially love the ribbon.  I recently did a swirl soap in a nine bar mold and didn't like the smeared sides so I took a cheese grater to them.  Now I know what it will look like when I make another soap with the shavings.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 4, 2014)

The multi color is a citrus morning from Brambleberry.. Rise and Shine.  Didn't expect to look so dark so not fitting. LOL
2nd one is my custom blend I call Rainbow Sherbet. Figured that went well if the rainbow colors showed. 
And yes, Column is the term.. but I never use the column anymore. ha!
CLhigh.. I always use a grater on the edges.. the smear is nice on a few sometimes, but usually for a tray mold where you put the dividers in after, they get too muddled.  Keep one colorful bar and shave shave shave..  

I've been known to make batches just for the purpose of cutting them up in different ways to use. LOL I have imbeds one I did a while back with M&P.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 4, 2014)

Two I did most rescent (about 4 months ago since I've been on hiatus) with the M&P.. Tootie Fruity scent and Gumdrops.

Feel free to copy!!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 4, 2014)

these are all amazing! so gorgeous. well done!


----------



## kikajess (Feb 4, 2014)

These three soaps are all beautifully mesmerizing. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## gymstud (Feb 8, 2014)

How did you do it??


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jennee,

They are all beautiful.  I have a question for you about the last soap with M&P embeds.  How does it wear when used?  Does the M&P melt faster/slower than the CP, or do they wear uniformly?  OH...and do you gel this soap?  I would guess not to keep the M&P intact, but want to make sure.

Thanks!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you!
They wear uniformly and are actually really pretty when used.. nice and smooth.  I don't gel for that reason and also because I wanted it white white.


----------



## hlee (Feb 9, 2014)

You make such pretty soap.


----------



## seven (Feb 11, 2014)

love the tutti frutti!! the white base makes a great contrast to the colorful confetti pieces. great job, love it!


----------

